# Hurricane Sandy



## Joiner (Oct 26, 2012)

So, it looks like Sandy will be hitting us directly. We have water, plenty of food, we're even watching my sister's Jack Russell (Much to Blue's amusement). But the one thing I am worried about is heating for my tort babies, especially my little Leopard Rory. Does anyone have any tips?


----------



## dannel (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have a generator?
Hot water bottles?


----------



## Joiner (Oct 26, 2012)

No generator. None to be found for sale even if I could afford it. Hot water bottles we can manage. Oh, and we do have some sterno cans around here.


----------



## Laura (Oct 26, 2012)

hothands, those little packets... if you can find them... camp stove to heat water for water bottles? woodburning stove, fireplace and place enclosure close to it...


----------



## Joiner (Oct 26, 2012)

Hothand packets! That's brilliant! Thanks. I live in Delaware and we aren't use to hurricanes or big storms here. So when we have the treat of one we Delawarians tend to panic. The grocery store was a mad house, but I doubt anyone will be buying Hothands.


----------



## safari_lass1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Joiner said:


> Hothand packets! That's brilliant! Thanks. I live in Delaware and we aren't use to hurricanes or big storms here. So when we have the treat of one we Delawarians tend to panic. The grocery store was a mad house, but I doubt anyone will be buying Hothands.



I love in a place that sometimes loses power. I pack all my little ones like I would if I would ship them. Keeping them in a smaller area keeps the heat in better. If it is going to be awhile, I make sure to keep some moss in there to keep the humidity up. Try not to open it too much as the heat will escape, but know the duration so they don't get cold an get and URI


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 26, 2012)

I was going to ask this same question. I live in MA. We get hurricanes just not very very often and last year we had one I was worried about my red foot but it was summertime. It's cooler now. 

What do you do with those hand warmer packets? Do you put them under a plastic tub and put the tortoise in the tub?


----------



## WillTort2 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'll try to push out to sea as it goes by the VA coast. We should be getting 5" of rain and 40 mph winds. I'm hoping to keep power; if not my Russian are indoors now and very hardy.


----------



## terryo (Oct 26, 2012)

A while back we had a blackout and at the time I only had one small Cherry Head (Pio). Didn't have a clue what to do to keep her warm, so I wrapped her in a wash cloth and put her in my pj shirt, and that's how we slept all night. She never moved...thank God. Now I fill up empty coke bottles with hot water and put them around her vivarium.


----------



## Tortus (Oct 28, 2012)

Who else is in the path? MD is in the high alert area. It's pretty windy and raining already, but we won't feel hurricane force winds until Monday afternoon.


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2012)

Be safe.


----------



## Joiner (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in Delaware and it looks like we'll get hit straight on. My sister lives on the coast and her neighborhood as already been evacuated, though she still refuses to leave. But we're watching her 12 year old Jack Russell. Blue hasn't quite gotten the understanding that little dog doesn't always mean playful puppy, but right now that's my only concern. I think / hope we're ready. Got plenty of food and water and went out and got some things to help keep the torties all warm and happy if we don't have electricity for an extended amount.


----------



## Tom (Oct 28, 2012)

Two of my dogs are working in NC right now. I'm getting regular storm updates...


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 28, 2012)

I am heading out either Tuesday or Thursday to Wilmington to assess our disaster recovery needs  
Be safe you guys. I am worrying about my Wilmington staff.


----------



## Tortus (Oct 28, 2012)

Joiner said:


> I'm in Delaware and it looks like we'll get hit straight on. My sister lives on the coast and her neighborhood as already been evacuated, though she still refuses to leave. But we're watching her 12 year old Jack Russell. Blue hasn't quite gotten the understanding that little dog doesn't always mean playful puppy, but right now that's my only concern. I think / hope we're ready. Got plenty of food and water and went out and got some things to help keep the torties all warm and happy if we don't have electricity for an extended amount.



I live close to Seaford. Delmarva is almost in the center of the path.

I hope it dies down or goes somewhere else. I didn't think of what I'll do if there's a power loss. The Uro can survive really cold desert nights so it will be ok. But fish and tort...


----------



## pam (Oct 28, 2012)

Be safe


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 28, 2012)

I just heard on the weather channel that we may have hurricane force winds for up to 36 hours,How do you prepare for that??? I have been getting things taken care of the best I know how to do since Thursday. All the animals will be safe,I am leaving Walker and Sylvia outside unless there is some damage to their houses during the storm, I can almost guarantee they ain't coming out with the low pressure that's coming. Everyone Stay Safe.


----------



## Tortus (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, it's a really big storm. The biggest in terms of size to hit the area in 24 years I've heard.

Even if the gusts aren't incredibly strong, I'm hoping they won't be, that long of a period of constant blowing is bound to cause some damage. I can hear the wind gusting already and my street is flooded. The hurricane isn't here yet. 

Something doesn't feel right about this one. The last one we had didn't amount to anything and I wasn't worried.


----------



## katie333 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm in NYC in zone A hopefully the storm won't hit as bad as predicted... As of right now nobody in my neighborhood is planning to evacuate... No rain yet here just cloudy and cold


----------



## pennyw (Oct 28, 2012)

hi all and be safe the storm is right off our coast right now pretty windy , the power is flickering on and off but no total loss as of yet!
i have pics of flooding on hatteras island on my face book let me know you are from the forum and ill friend you; face book name is pennywray with the bull dog by the pool. good luck all..


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 28, 2012)

Stay safe everyone. If anyone needs something in the Delaware area I will be driving into town hopefully right after the storm. If you need something I can bring from Michigan let me know.


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2012)

We're right on the path. I'm scared to death. I dug up all my box turtles that were in the hibernation cave and put them in tubs in the garage with leaf litter. I couldn't fine Pi and Chewy. Hopefully they have dug under on the high end. I'm going out in a bit and look for them again. Everything in the yard is tied down as best I could. I have a lot of empty bottles that I'll fill with hot water to put in with the Cherries. The wind is already blowing and the waves are up into the street already. I've never been so scared. Be safe everyone and God bless.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 28, 2012)

Soda bottles and warm cloths good ideas. We're supposed to get up to 70mph winds and a few inches of rain. Not too bad on the rain but still want to be ready for anything


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2012)

We're getting it too. I'm so scared! Couldn't find two of my boxies. Put all the others in tubs in the garage. We'll be losing power soon. Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 28, 2012)

Concerning the water bottles, remember, the water in your water heater tank will stay warm for awhile. This is a good source for warm water.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 28, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Concerning the water bottles, remember, the water in your water heater tank will stay warm for awhile. This is a good source for warm water.



Yep! Good Idea. I have Tyrone's emergency enclosure all ready to go


----------



## Tortus (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like it's first making landfall in Delaware, Maryland, and New Jersey.







If it's already gusty and raining, what will it be like Monday night into Tuesday morning? I really hope the power doesn't go out. I heard to prepare for at least a week of power loss if it's bad. I'll have to take the tortoise to my parents house since they have a generator.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 29, 2012)

I was also thinking of boiling water and letting it sit then putting it in bottles. We have a gas stove.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 29, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> I was also thinking of boiling water and letting it sit then putting it in bottles. We have a gas stove.



I hope everyone is safe! 

I am near Cleveland Ohio, we have lots of flooding along the lakeshore and the Black river, and High winds right now, kinda scary sounding, lights have flickered. But thankfully we still have power! We have a fireplace so I think we will be ok if the power does go out, I could boil water there.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 29, 2012)

I talked to my team in DE this morning and they said its already crazy windy.


Most of them have lost power.  I am so worried for all of them. I offered to drive my big truck and and bring them all back to MI but there are like 12 people and I don't think I can cram them all in.  I am so worried here. I feel like throwing up.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 29, 2012)

Joiner said:


> So, it looks like Sandy will be hitting us directly. We have water, plenty of food, we're even watching my sister's Jack Russell (Much to Blue's amusement). But the one thing I am worried about is heating for my tort babies, especially my little Leopard Rory. Does anyone have any tips?



A little "ot" BUT I hope you have enough TP too! LOL. Thats what most of my friends and family said they forgot about the last time they had the big blizzard.




Laura said:


> hothands, those little packets... if you can find them... camp stove to heat water for water bottles? woodburning stove, fireplace and place enclosure close to it...



Also, if you can't find those they have those instant heat packs for sore muscles. They even have sticky patches on them to stick to your skin so you can stick them on the sides of your enclosure.


----------



## Tortus (Oct 29, 2012)

A big section of siding by the attic is blowing off, but it's to high for me to do anything about now. I'm afraid I'll blow off the roof. 

Power's still on so far but it's not really here yet and it's gotten stronger. Tonight will be the worst of it. 

I'm trying not to worry too much. As long as the house doesn't blow down insurance will cover everything else. Hopefully everyone will stay safe and indoors.


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending very best wishes to all those in the path of Sandy, we will be thinking of you.

Love and thoughts from the UK!!! xxxx


----------



## Joiner (Oct 29, 2012)

The only thing I had wished to have gotten were a nice pair of rubber boots. I mean other then for the obvious reasons, everywhere being under water, my feet are getting soaked with taking these dogs outside. I even lost a shoe in the mud!


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope everyone stays safe!! I will be thinking about all of you for the next few days. Keep us updated when possible.


----------



## danosaurous (Oct 29, 2012)

Lost power as of 2:57 today. Thank goodness for generator backup to keep the torts warm


----------



## Hantslad (Oct 29, 2012)

danosaurous said:


> Lost power as of 2:57 today. Thank goodness for generator backup to keep the torts warm



Good luck and we're thinking of you all. xx


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 29, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> I hope everyone is safe!
> 
> I am near Cleveland Ohio, we have lots of flooding along the lakeshore and the Black river, and High winds right now, kinda scary sounding, lights have flickered. But thankfully we still have power! We have a fireplace so I think we will be ok if the power does go out, I could boil water there.



I am also in Cleveland. I am not too worried about my tort. The waves on Lake Erie are crazy high! We are really wet and cold but not too bad. We are waiting for the school closing for my school tomorrow. Stay safe all you people who have it a lot worse than me! May god bless you!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 29, 2012)

Our news in Canada (southern Ontario) is saying we are suppose to get it bad here I live approx 25 mins from buffalo New York


----------



## Joiner (Oct 29, 2012)

So far so ... ok? here in the center of Delaware, where I am. But i'm hearing terrible things from around the state. Flooding, and a few of our towns seem to have disappeared underwater. My mom lives in Cape May, NJ and her and my stepfather decided to "wait it out". Sigh. Been calling her constantly and saying as many mantras to send her way and everyone else in the storm path.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 29, 2012)

Joiner said:


> So far so ... ok? here in the center of Delaware, where I am. But i'm hearing terrible things from around the state. Flooding, and a few of our towns seem to have disappeared underwater. My mom lives in Cape May, NJ and her and my stepfather decided to "wait it out". Sigh. Been calling her constantly and saying as many mantras to send her way and everyone else in the storm path.



That's so scary D: I'm in SoCal so it's all sunny here but I'm praying for everyone out on the east coast! Hope everyone will be ok along with there tort's! I've been afraid that we will have members that "disappeared" D:


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 29, 2012)

We just had a flickering power outage. Scared the tuna salad out of me!


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 29, 2012)

I still have power in Queens but my family on LI lost it about an hour ago...the Russians and Sulcata are in the dark!


----------



## Mjdeisher (Oct 29, 2012)

Sending thoughts, prayers, and positive vibes from here in Indiana. Keep the babies warm of course, but remember that if you aren't safe also, there wont be anyone to take care of the torts. Be safe everyone.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 29, 2012)

We're okay in MA just had the worst down pours I've seen in my almost 32 years. Lots of flooding around my city. A metal street sign fell but thankfully the trees here look good aside from full tress now have no leaves and some smaller branches down. We thankfully kept power at my house. But most of the city lost it at times. 

I must admit living here my whole life I LOVE storms like this. But an idea if how bad it was. Last year we got hit with Irene. I stood outside the whole time a few times having to grab hold if the railing not to blow away. (I'm a little person  ) I stayed out this time but didn't go to the end of the steps the wind was too bad for even me. The beach is about ten minutes away. I wanted to go but it was so bad over there with beach erosion. They're waiting for the high tide at midnight now.

No school tomorrow for kids here but crews are out everywhere and the worst of it seems past us. Still raining some and the wind is far more mild then earlier still steady but nothing worrisome. The Boston area and MA in general did a pretty good job with this. Taking precautions and getting power back on quickly in many places.

Sheldon my red foot was going crazy most of the day. I think the sounds freaked him out or something but he's okay. Sound asleep now.

We're out of the woods here but NYC is under water and most of my Dads family live on the Jersey Shore including my grandmother who just had surgery days ago. I'm still praying for everybody!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 29, 2012)

DaisyDuke said:


> We're okay in MA just had the worst down pours I've seen in my almost 32 years. Lots of flooding around my city. A metal street sign fell but thankfully the trees here look good aside from full tress now have no leaves and some smaller branches down. We thankfully kept power at my house. But most of the city lost it at times.
> 
> I must admit living here my whole life I LOVE storms like this. But an idea if how bad it was. Last year we got hit with Irene. I stood outside the whole time a few times having to grab hold if the railing not to blow away. (I'm a little person  ) I stayed out this time but didn't go to the end of the steps the wind was too bad for even me. The beach is about ten minutes away. I wanted to go but it was so bad over there with beach erosion. They're waiting for the high tide at midnight now.
> 
> ...



I would LOVE to stand out in one of those storms


----------



## wellington (Oct 29, 2012)

Just watched a special report on Sandy. All you TFO members that live in the way of her, be safe. If Sandy hasn't hit you yet, but coming your way, bring your torts in. Just don't take the chance. Again, hoping all is safe


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 29, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> I am also in Cleveland. I am not too worried about my tort. The waves on Lake Erie are crazy high! We are really wet and cold but not too bad. We are waiting for the school closing for my school tomorrow. Stay safe all you people who have it a lot worse than me! May god bless you!



All the schools around me are closed ... I am losing my roof 10 - 20 shingles at a time, I have lost the gutters on the front of my house and I am afraid a 65 foot pine tree in the back yard is going to fall over, it is seriously leaning and when the wind blows the ground pulls up. My friend two streets over had a big tree uprooted and it fell on the neighbors house and thru their family room. We are having 50-70 mile an hour gusts. So far we are lucky we still have power. Sending postive thoughts out to everyone. Stay safe my friends.


----------



## Watsonpartyof4 (Oct 30, 2012)

Watsonpartyof4 said:


> All the schools around me are closed ... I am losing my roof 10 - 20 shingles at a time, I have lost the gutters on the front of my house and I am afraid a 65 foot pine tree in the back yard is going to fall over, it is seriously leaning and when the wind blows the ground pulls up. My friend two streets over had a big tree uprooted and it fell on the neighbors house and thru their family room. We are having 50-70 mile an hour gusts. So far we are lucky we still have power. Sending postive thoughts out to everyone. Stay safe my friends.



We lost power for two hours, it is back on for now, but continues to flicker. As soon as power went out I covered Tyrone's enclosure with a down filled comforter. The temps held steady at 75 I was getting ready to add some hot water bottles when the power came back on!


----------



## RainbowDrops (Oct 30, 2012)

terryo said:


> A while back we had a blackout and at the time I only had one small Cherry Head (Pio). Didn't have a clue what to do to keep her warm, so I wrapped her in a wash cloth and put her in my pj shirt, and that's how we slept all night. She never moved...thank God. Now I fill up empty coke bottles with hot water and put them around her vivarium.



That is so cute!


----------



## danosaurous (Oct 30, 2012)

*Hurricane*

Wasn't sure where to put this. 

So we haven't had power sense around 2 yesterday. We do have a generator that is powering the entire house, but when the power went out, somehow my MVB light exploded. No clue what happened. I have extra lights but had to evacuate my torts from that room because I was worried about toxins in the light and stuff. So now my lamp doesn't work either. 

My question is, does anyone have any effective ways to keep my Sulcata warm?! My 3 Redfoots are unaffected, humidity and temp still perfect. Thanks, any advice welcome! I hope everyone else is staying safe!!!


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2012)

*RE: Hurricane*

Use regular house light bulbs until you can get out and replace the mvb.


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 30, 2012)

Whaou i see on TV, i think a lot to all of them were under the hurricane.
I wish everyone and every tortoise and turtles are ok.
Best wish from France


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hope all is fine? Did it hit Canada? Or Going Ti...My Auntie Lives In Ontario...would this affect her? ...glad we dont' have storms like this prayers from UK ...Could this be the end of the world?...The Calendar ending? 
((HUGS))


----------



## danosaurous (Oct 31, 2012)

We were just told that we should not expect power back until late Saturday :/


----------



## janevicki (Nov 2, 2012)

Wishing you all caught by Hurricane Sandy a quick recovery. So sorry that you all have to endure all these hardships. Take care and be safe!


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally got out power back. Still can't find Pi or Chewy (two of my box turtles) All others safe. I'm hoping they are dug down in the high part of the hibernation cave, but I can't reach that sections yet. We lost some friends who drowned in their basement, and some friends lost their homes. I'm taking in another friends turtles and another's Yellow foot until they find a place to live. The shelter's are over run now and there is no food left or clothes here. A girl trying to evacuate ....the water rushed in and literally pulled her two children from her arms into the water....devastation all over the place. We only lost some of our roof, and my family is all safe. There is no gas anywhere and people are waiting on lines for hours, and some people are sleeping there. No one can go to work, and some schools can't open because people are staying there....I don't think that NY has ever lived through anything like this. We were so lucky.
Where I live:


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome back to the world,Terryo! Everyone has missed you.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh, Terry...that's terrible about your friends. But we're very thankful that you are ok. We've been worried. Your pictures are just awful. Well, not the pictures themselves, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 2, 2012)

Has anyone gotten an update from Julie over at Sulcata Station?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2012)

You mean Turtle Rescue of Long Island?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 2, 2012)

emysemys said:


> You mean Turtle Rescue of Long Island?





Yes.


----------



## laney (Nov 2, 2012)

Thinking of you all, I have been watching on the news, hugs from Scotland.

You guys amaze me, your perseverance and strength through difficult times is truly inspiring.
Wishing you all the best for the rebuilds and repairs, stay safe.
Xx


----------



## Tracy Gould (Nov 2, 2012)

terryo said:


> Finally got out power back. Still can't find Pi or Chewy (two of my box turtles) All others safe. I'm hoping they are dug down in the high part of the hibernation cave, but I can't reach that sections yet. We lost some friends who drowned in their basement, and some friends lost their homes. I'm taking in another friends turtles and another's Yellow foot until they find a place to live. The shelter's are over run now and there is no food left or clothes here. A girl trying to evacuate ....the water rushed in and literally pulled her two children from her arms into the water....devastation all over the place. We only lost some of our roof, and my family is all safe. There is no gas anywhere and people are waiting on lines for hours, and some people are sleeping there. No one can go to work, and some schools can't open because people are staying there....I don't think that NY has ever lived through anything like this. We were so lucky.
> Where I live:



Glad your all Ok hun been worried sick, Hope Pi an Chewy are ok I sure the willl be fine these guys are survivors Torts an turtles are made of strong stuff x


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2012)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > You mean Turtle Rescue of Long Island?
> ...



Sent from Julie at the Turtle Rescue of Long Island:
Just wanted to touch base with everyone to let you all know we are
okay. I have limited access to internet with this old laptap with
battery that won't hold charge and only sporadic wifi but we are
hanging in there. No power but generator is keeping fridge on and
space heater. We have a gas stove and gas fireplace so managing. Heat
packs for turtles and tortoises. Worst is not being able to get more
gas for generator or D batteries for lanterns. Sure hope that changes
soon with cold temps coming and people needing those generators and
gas just to get around. It's a disaster for sure on Long Island. We
sustained minimal damage and will start clean up today. I just hope we
get power soon as well as the rest of LI. Feel so bad for so many that
lost their homes and feel guilty asking for power when they lost so
much. Hope everyone else and their families and turtles/tortoises are
all okay. Stay well everyone. Will get to all emails when I can get to
my computer again. :-(

-- 

Julie Maguire, Director
Turtle Rescue of Long Island
PO Box 359
Centereach, NY 11720
*2012 Fundraiser Raffle* ~
http://turtlerescues.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=9423
***Be sure to check our benefit winery: www.BenefitWines.com/turtle ***


----------



## DaisyDuke (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loses Terryo. I hope you find Pi and Chewy safe and soon.
I have family on the Jersey Shore who had a lot of flooding but are thankfully okay.
The most damage we got were a few roofs blown off including part of the roof on the high school. 
Signs and trees down and power outages. People right along the coast here got flooding and whatnot. 
But thankfully power is restored to almost everybody. I'm so glad that you're okay and I hope power comes back on for you soon.

I saw Julie's post on FB and am going to check stores for batteries. A lot of the trucks haven't been able to get here until now so I've heard that next week store shelves should be packed with things.


----------



## KBisMe (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your friends and everything you are going through Terryo. I can't even imagine. I hope you find Chewy and Pi safe soon!


----------

